# Unpainted Space Marines from Black Reach for sale



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi, I have a black reach's worth, and a little more worth of SM's I want to sell. If I am correct I have
10-15 tactical marines
2 Captains
6-7 termninators
1 Dreadnought 
I'm selling them all for about $45 and shipping. They are unpainted, and most are still on the sprue. Any offers?


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

I would like to point out, If anyone has a specific chapter that they would like all of them painted to, please respond and tell me. I'll paint them to that chapter, and I'll also consider basing them, and making them a display board all for $95 and shipping.


----------

